# Why do they keep doing this to me?!



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/lechamp_cf_team_di2_xi.htm

Yet another bike to lust after. I never noticed the integrated cable routing on the LeChamp CF. Is this a new frame?

Looks awesome guys!


----------



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

yea i can't deny it... that does look like a nice bike...


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

BD is becoming the place to go for low cost generic frames with quality drive train. I never thought the Di2 shifters would show up there!


----------



## LongIslandTom (Apr 20, 2011)

aaronis31337 said:


> http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/lechamp_cf_team_di2_xi.htm
> 
> Yet another bike to lust after. I never noticed the integrated cable routing on the LeChamp CF. Is this a new frame?
> 
> Looks awesome guys!


Looks like a new frame that came out specifically with the Di2-equipped version.. The Ultegra version of the LeChamp CF has external cable runs, at least that's what's on BD's webpage today..


----------



## Sesom (Jun 12, 2011)

My girlfriend won't let me buy that.


----------



## GFish (Apr 4, 2011)

Sesom said:


> My girlfriend won't let me buy that.


You need permission?


----------



## Sesom (Jun 12, 2011)

GFish said:


> You need permission?


To understand you first need to run a house hold like a grown up :thumbsup:


----------



## GFish (Apr 4, 2011)

Sesom said:


> To understand you first need to run a house hold like a grown up :thumbsup:


Well, the kids are all out of college and grown-up, so me and the wife get to act like kids again!! :thumbsup:

Just having fun with ya....


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

LongIslandTom said:


> Looks like a new frame that came out specifically with the Di2-equipped version.. The Ultegra version of the LeChamp CF has external cable runs, at least that's what's on BD's webpage today..


Correct. My wife's Ultegra LeChampion CF has external cable runs.


----------

